# Lifestyles & Discussion > Privacy & Data Security >  New Facebook Patent To Use TVs, Phones To Spy On People

## DamianTV

https://www.naturalnews.com/2020-07-...n-people.html#




> (Natural News) A new patent filing shows that Facebook is working on an insidious new way to get smartphones to spy on people. The patent would let it hide audio signals on TVs that would trigger smartphones to start listening in on their owners.
> 
> According to the filing, published June 14, Facebook would use the system with ads so that it can tell advertisers whether or not people are actually paying attention to their commercials.
> 
> *Secretly telling phones to start listening and recording*
> 
> First spotted by Metro, the patent would allow Facebook to hide a non-human hearable sound in the audio of a TV ad or other content. While humans cant hear the sound, smartphones can, and as such, a special signal will be embedded into the sound, which will tell any smartphone that hears it  with the Facebook app installed  to start recording.
> 
> The patent states that the recording will focus on ambient audio, which Facebooks patent describes as distinct and subtle sounds of a particular location created by the environment of the location, such as machinery noise, the sound of distant human movement and speech, creaks from thermal contraction, and air conditioning and plumbing noises in a household.
> ...


So its no longer enough to go beyond Advertising Saturation and go full in to *Advertising Pollution*.  Its no longer enough that you have zero privacy.  Its no longer enough that you have to pay to see ads.  Its no longer enough to just put up with ads.  Now, you have to pay attention.  Your attention is the thing that is now for sale.  It used to be up to the recipient as to respond to the ad, whether or not they felt like it.  Thats no longer enough.  I swear if Advertisers got their way, they would have you listen to 500 ads all at the same time 24 hours a day, and even show you ads in your dreams.

I cant imagine a worse Hell than one where advertising now invades your dreams.  Especially when those ads are pretty much all LIES.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> https://www.naturalnews.com/2020-07-...n-people.html#
> 
> 
> 
> So its no longer enough to go beyond Advertising Saturation and go full in to *Advertising Pollution*.  Its no longer enough that you have zero privacy.  Its no longer enough that you have to pay to see ads.  Its no longer enough to just put up with ads.  Now, you have to pay attention.  Your attention is the thing that is now for sale.  It used to be up to the recipient as to respond to the ad, whether or not they felt like it.  Thats no longer enough.  I swear if Advertisers got their way, they would have you listen to 500 ads all at the same time 24 hours a day, and even show you ads in your dreams.
> 
> I cant imagine a worse Hell than one where advertising now invades your dreams.  Especially when those ads are pretty much all LIES.


I go out of my way not to buy things that are advertised to me. Unless I already thought of it and ads pop up after I googled for it. Then I just feel bad for the stores spending $$ on Adwords. And damn, those campaigns can be expensive. It's a principle thing that's also an interesting hobby for me.

----------

